# Shotgun Patterning High and to the Left!!!



## muckalee

Can a shotgun barrel that throws it's pattern off center be "bent" to make point of impact dead center?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Not to my knowledge.  That's why you "pattern" a gun, so that you know where to "aim" for the highest chance of a clean kill.  That's one reason I like scopes on turkey guns.


----------



## fishtail

First time I saw "patterning" a shotgun was the mid "70's.
Just before a dove shoot, these guys were shooting large sheets of paper, going back to the truck, wrapping the barrel with a towel and actually bending it on the rear bumper. They did 2 guns that morning and were happy with the patterns and had no visible cosmetic problems.
A local gunsmith was well known for patterning shotguns. Only stipulation was to provide a new box of shells and drop off on Friday and pickup on Monday, and a very minimal fee. One customer just had to have the gun that weekend so the smith allowed him to show up at his farm. Near his front door there was an old vise on a post, he took the gun, shot it, wrapped the barrel with a rag in the vise, bent a little, shot some more, bent some more.
The customer just stood there with his mouth open but got what he wanted.
I bought a "new in the box" single shot shotgun several years ago, didn't bother patterning it before using it turkey hunting.
One morning got my chance at the first bird with this gun. Not once but three times, the bird let me shoot at him. By the third shot it was evident the shot was hitting the ground before the bird. 
Went to a borrow pit and shot, sure nuff  about 2 FOOT low at 30 yards.
Next outing was with some low brass shells, a target and pipe bender. After 4 or 5 shots got it shooting where it was supposed to with no visible bends or damage, even with the 3 1/2" #2 shot.
Good chance you'll mess up a barrel with a ventilated rib trying any of this. If you do attempt bending, DO NOT bend by holding the stock or anything else except the barrel portion. A gunsmith is a better option, cheaper than a barrel or new receiver.


----------



## animalguy

Start with any average target or sport load. Shoot at a piece of paper or card board at 7 yards, from a steady or rested position.  Should produce a single round hole, but will show you if it is centered.  This is a great way to save turkey loads at $2 a shot. If it is dead on, then back up and, pattern accordingly.  If it is very far off of center, start looking for a solution, like rifle sights.

Nothing wrong with barrel bending. It takes "feel" which I lack. They do something similar and equally disturbing to fixed sight revolvers like Colt single actions to correct bullet impact.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

muckalee said:


> Can a shotgun barrel that throws it's pattern off center be "bent" to make point of impact dead center?



Absolutely.

Trapshooters do it all the time to get a gun that shoots high.

The "bumper tool" that fishtail refers to is used a lot.

A little more elegant way is to take a sandbag or bag of shot and hit the barrel against it.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Stock fitting is in my opinion a better option.Remember when doing this that you want to move the eye(eye= rear sight on a shotgun) in the direction you want the pattern to go. If the gun is patterning high slowly start taking some material off of the comb and test by shooting. If you shoot right handed and are hitting left then take some material off the left side of the stock which will move the eye to the right when the weapon is shouldered. Remember to take a little off at a time and check it by shooting. When you're done refinish the stock and you'll have a scattergun that fits you.
BHJ


----------



## fats

Angleport will bend your barrel,  a burris speedbead or fastfire should solve the problem if its a hunting gun.  If its a sporting gun have it fit to you.


----------



## short stop

muckalee said:


> Can a shotgun barrel that throws it's pattern off center be "bent" to make point of impact dead center?



  another  absolutely  yes .. It  can be  fixed ..

  I  had  2-3 guns  over the yrs  do the  same thing   off center   --   and   I  had  /watched  Curtis Wilbanks  ''aka GunDocc   on this  forum         bend    'em    to   dead center  in a matter of  afew  min  time  . And    every one of them  had  vent rib  on  the barrels 

    walked  out  of his  shop fired  a few  test loads   to  confirm  and    good to go ..

  btw


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I guess I learned something.  Never heard of bending a barrel intentionally.


----------



## jglenn

al lot of rifle barrels are "straightened" by bending them at the factory


----------



## BOB_HARWELL

I have a Benelli M2 that shot 12" hi & 8" to the right at 40 yds. Gunn Docc told me that the magazine tube was not installed straight, throwing the barrel off. I took off barrel & forearm, put a straight edge on the receiver & could see the problem. He fixed it for me for $20.00 (I think). Cost $22.00 to ship to him, $19.00 to ship back to me. UPS????

                          BOB


----------



## hummdaddy

my 500 a mossberg did same thing , so i put a simmon's pro diamond on mine


----------



## CL3

Gun docc


----------



## robertkulp

*Fox double*

I have an old fox 16 side by side that shows low. Can someone provide a name/number of a smith near Atlanta that can straighten the barrrels. I dont feel overly comfortable wacking the barrels on a sand bag


----------



## doublebarrel

Bill Schwarz Elijay 706 276 7668


----------



## Cknerr

Not shooting where you want it to can be 2 things as folks said below. A pattern wall quickly shows where your sights are aiming. The other is what effect the stock is producing to your pattern. Trap and upland game shooting should have 60% of the pattern above the aiming point. What you are shooting at is climbing , so the target rises into yor pattern. Skeet, turkey,etc. (usually the turkey is on the ground) has already hit the apex, so the pattern should be centered 50/50. 

If your aiming eye falls to one side or the other of the rail/sights, then you will shoot to one side. Comb too high or low pushes the pattern high/low just a little and right/left the most. Pull length too short and you shoot high (good for trap and upland game), or too low and you be below everything -that doesn't help with anything I am aware of. 

Bending barrels and fitting a stock all help accuracy and one can be used to compensate SOME for problems in the other.  I have seen a lot of problems with removeable chokes. Either the reamer that made the cutout for the choke was off centered or the choke tube itself was made off-centered....this includes some of the better brands like the Briley tubes for my Berretta. 

All these things effect pattern placement vs. where you think the sights say the pattern is suppose to go.

(this oughta stir the pot a bit?)
Chris


----------



## D Moody

Chris
Do you live anywhere near Kennesaw?


----------



## SGaither

do yourself a favor and take a day and visit Gun Docc. He is an incredible guy that can fix just about anything, not just guns.  Like Shortstop, he has "straightened" several of my shotguns.  I too was amazed at how he goes about adjusting the point of aim.  Most modern barrels are like spring steel and need a little coaxing.


----------



## Cknerr

Right next door - in Acworth. Originally thought I would have a Kennesaw  address. Guess the city fathers here where a little faster with the annexing?

This is a link to the contact section on my website - at the bottom is a blue link "Get Directions": http://riflerestorer.com/contact_us.htm 

If you want to stop by the shop, please give me a call first. Being a one man operation - it includes errand boy......

Take care,
Chris


----------



## D Moody

Thanks Chris
I'll call first, and come by, one day later this week.


----------

